# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  entity framework

## saeidsg

آیا entity framework c رودر زامارین اندروید هم میشه استفاده کرد اگر میشه مثل همین در فرم سی شارپ استفاده میشه

----------

